# best home audio system hands down



## xlversatyle (Feb 25, 2009)

who makes the best sq home system hands down?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

me and the one in my room 

seriously, what answers would you expect for such a broad question? No one brands makes the best of everything


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> me and the one in my room
> 
> seriously, what answers would you expect for such a broad question? No one brands makes the best of everything


Thats noise you make isnt musical to anyone else Mark...

But seriously, Insignia from BB rocks everything. Except if the stuff is better. Its kind of hard to define.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/64197-diy-member-sq-vehicle.html

Seriously?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

Bose

Ryan


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Krell


----------



## durrstruction (Aug 9, 2009)

The real question is what sounds good to you or "the best" to you! No one group of products is or ever will be "the best" for everyone. Now, there are better products then others. Remember that you get what you pay for. And it is good to hear what people think so you can hear of products that you have never HEARD.

Vienna Acoustics
Sonus Faber
Rel

All are available from SUMIKO...

Are a few of my favor... but you really need to get out there and try if for yourself. That is the only why to see if you think its the right choice for you.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

I LOVE my Magnepans.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the Op was trying to get enough posts to sell... thread closed.


----------

